# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  ضرب افضى الى موت

## عابر سبيل

[frame="13 98"] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تحياتى لكى دكتورة شيماء واسف ان دخلت بموضوع غير استشارة

لكن قرانا اخيرا فى الجرائد وفى وسائل الاعلام عن الطالب الذى مات

بالاسكندرية نتيجة ضرب الاستاذ له

هل الوصف القانونى لهذة الجناية هو ضرب افضى الى موت

ام ان هناك حيثيات أخرى للمحكمة كون ان المعلم كان يضرب الطالب

فى اثناء الحصة الدراسية اثناء تأدية عمله وأن الطالب مسئول علميا

من المعلم

وشكرا لكى دكتورة
[/frame]

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

من الواضح أن المدرس الذي يضرب تلميذه بغرض تعليمه لا 

يتمتع بسبب من أسباب الإباحة أي أنه مسئول عن الضرب 

مادام أن الوزارة قد ارسلت تعليمات بحظر ضرب التلاميذ 

اكتفاء بعقابهم بجزاءات أخرى 

وبالتالي فإن المدرس يرتكب جريمة ضرب، وإذا كان هذا 

الضرب قد أدى إلى وفاة التلميذ، وكانت علاقة السببية 

متوافرة بين الضرب ووفاة التلميذ ، أي إذا أوسع المدرس 

تلميذه لكما شديدا أو ركلا قويا أو دفعا شديدا ترتب عليه ترنح 

التلميذ وسقوطه وارتطام جسمه بأشياء في الفصل أو رأسه 

بأرضية هذا الفصل، فإن المدرس يسأل عن ضرب افضى إلى 

موت 

وهذا ما ننتظر أن تقضي به المحكمة في حكمها في تلك 

القضية التي شغلت الرأي العام في مصر أخيرا ضمن غيرها من القضايا

----------


## عابر سبيل

شكر لردك واتفقك معك وان كان الضرب غير مبرر لاى استاذ هذة الايام
فالاكتفاء بالعقاب المعنوى من خلال الدرجات افضل

----------

